# Pazu + Skye pix



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

They are being too cute today! They finally snuggled together and Skye let Pazu groom him. My heart went pitter pat watching them, yet it made me miss Teddy kitten too


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

One more:angel


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, its so nice to see them bonding by grooming each other!
So happy for you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Awww... So glad Pazu has someone to groom again. 
Is Skye putting on weight now?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

OH that's SO precious. Has put a huge smile on my face this morning. THANK YOU!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

zuma said:


> Is Skye putting on weight now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


:yellbounce:grin: :luv
Yes, he definitely feels less bony along his spine and hips. He is so playful now!
I Do think Pazu is meant to have a groomee, lol. :luv :luv
So sweet


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhh snugglin kitties  love


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Precious photos! They are beautiful!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

How adorable! You are truly blessed! 
I am sure Pazu thanks you endlessly for a new friend....
and Skye is walking on sunshine to be so well looked after and loved....


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Great photo...maybe one day our new girls will groom each other but as of now it seems unlikely lol.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, Speechie, what great shots - especially that first one! And Pazu's cute little pink tongue... 

Skye looks like he's loving it. 

Darkaine, even with my 2 girls who just coexist, Margaux would sometimes groom Celia (not much since she went blind), so you will probably see it at some point!

Margaux's a bully even when grooming. Celia doesn't like it very much, but when she tries to move, Margaux clamps her paw down on her head. LOL.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Speechie said:


> :yellbounce:grin: :luv
> 
> Yes, he definitely feels less bony along his spine and hips. He is so playful now!
> 
> ...



That is awesome! So happy for you


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie,
I am so Happy for Skye and Pazu! What cute pictures and I'm so Happy that Skye got past that Scare and is feeling better and gaining weight! 
Dear Teddy is watching over all of you! ♡♡♡♡
Blessings to All!
Sharon


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww theyre so adorable!!!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Until pazu had a friend, I'd never had a cat that groomed another, all of my prior cat pairs barely liked each other. 
I am appreciating Pazu's loving nature and Skye's acceptance of his devotion...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu and Skye are loving each other's company these days. :wiggle


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG too sweet!!! Look at those innocent little faces.  

I can't believe Pazu finds that windowsill very comfortable. I guess the attraction of looking outside outweighs everything else.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhh Speechie......So much Sweetness and Cuteness!
I'm so Happy Pazu has a Buddy to groom!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

spirite said:


> I can't believe Pazu finds that windowsill very comfortable. I guess the attraction of looking outside outweighs everything else.


:roll:
Pazu is such a sweet kitty, ...and will put himself into the most uncomfortable places if bird watching is involved. Skye just follows along, but stays comfy. Ha!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Speechie~
So glad to hear that Skye is gaining weight and Pazu is adding love to his recovery!
Hope they continue to bond and have zero health issues for a verrrrrrry loooooooooong time! :smile:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How cute are these two??!! So happy things have worked out for the best considering all the heartbreak you went through to get here!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

It is so lovely to have them getting along! They still play rough at times, but mostly they hang out together. 
I still miss my Teddy baby, but it helps to have Skye healing our hearts. He is a lovely cat!


----------

